# Hii



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Im wondering i have a cat that visits me and it tends to dribble a lot. is it something that all cats do or is it something else ??


----------



## Mis-Red (Jun 26, 2008)

I had a cat that used to do that a lot, but he had a couple of teeth missing at the front where some idiot kicked him.... my male cat now does that sometimes when he is all loved up and silly...or if there is catnip involved!:lol2:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you and lol!


----------



## Nacnud112 (Jul 21, 2008)

There are four times more families say they have a cat than there are cats in Britain.


----------

